# What should vendors do to ............



## Stranger (21/9/20)

How should vendors get your attention and what should they offer to encourage you to part with your bucks.

Please copy and paste and add one line at a time.

Free shipping

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (21/9/20)

How should vendors get your attention and what should they offer to encourage you to part with your bucks.

Please copy and paste and add one line at a time.

Free shipping
Value add on with each purchase

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (21/9/20)

How should vendors get your attention and what should they offer to encourage you to part with your bucks.

Please copy and paste and add one line at a time.

Free shipping
Value add on with each purchase
Discounted bundle packs based on previous purchases.

Reactions: Like 7 | Creative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/9/20)

Free shipping
Value add on with each purchase
Discounted bundle packs based on previous purchases
Repeat orders for same stock purchased every month (cotton/stockcoils/etc), after 3 months a discount, 6 months more discount, etc (with a follow up from shop to buyer to confirm if they will be taking their monthly order)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (21/9/20)

Lay bye's to forum members. Everyone don't use credit cards

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru (21/9/20)

Value add on with each purchase
Discounted bundle packs based on previous purchases
Repeat orders for same stock purchased every month (cotton/stockcoils/etc), after 3 months a discount, 6 months more discount, etc (with a follow up from shop to buyer to confirm if they will be taking their monthly order)
Lay bye's to forum members. Everyone don't use credit cards
Cash back/ store credit for every purchase or reviewed product.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (21/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Value add on with each purchase
> Discounted bundle packs based on previous purchases
> Repeat orders for same stock purchased every month (cotton/stockcoils/etc), after 3 months a discount, 6 months more discount, etc (with a follow up from shop to buyer to confirm if they will be taking their monthly order)
> Lay bye's to forum members. Everyone don't use credit cards
> Cash back/ store credit for every purchase or reviewed product.


 What @Grand Guru said.
As well as points or recognition for the smallest item purchased,
Everyone don't have a budget and has to pinch to keep on vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## Resistance (21/9/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Free shipping
> Value add on with each purchase
> Discounted bundle packs based on previous purchases
> Repeat orders for same stock purchased every month (cotton/stockcoils/etc), after 3 months a discount, 6 months more discount, etc (with a follow up from shop to buyer to confirm if they will be taking their monthly order)


What @DarthBranMuffin said

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (21/9/20)

Stranger said:


> How should vendors get your attention and what should they offer to encourage you to part with your bucks.
> 
> Please copy and paste and add one line at a time.
> 
> Free shipping





Stranger said:


> How should vendors get your attention and what should they offer to encourage you to part with your bucks.
> 
> Please copy and paste and add one line at a time.
> 
> ...





Stranger said:


> How should vendors get your attention and what should they offer to encourage you to part with your bucks.
> 
> Please copy and paste and add one line at a time.
> 
> ...


What @Stranger said.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/9/20)

Boobs

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## fbb1964 (21/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Value add on with each purchase
> Discounted bundle packs based on previous purchases
> Repeat orders for same stock purchased every month (cotton/stockcoils/etc), after 3 months a discount, 6 months more discount, etc (with a follow up from shop to buyer to confirm if they will be taking their monthly order)
> Lay bye's to forum members. Everyone don't use credit cards
> Cash back/ store credit for every purchase or reviewed product.


Financial support for vaping advocacy non profit organisations. It's in their interest too. Not just vapers making donations. Many probably do but vapers just don't know about it perhaps.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (21/9/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Boobs


And some spares for mods like 510's, project kits, spare bomber MOSFETs and what @SmokeyJoe said.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (21/9/20)

Free Porsche with every purchase! Watch those orders flood in.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## LeislB (21/9/20)

Beat or match proven price, some people like to support their favourite vendors.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (22/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Free Porsche with every purchase! Watch those orders flood in.


Then we'd need points for fuel like the club cards we have at supermarkets.
And what @Timwis said.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (22/9/20)

Brand awareness and marketing like free bumper stickers.(yes it's still a thing) just over active and they call it sticker bombs. So original bumper stickers. T-shirts with certain amount spent,caps at random.(some vendors does or used to do this)
Etc. It will get non vapers attention as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (22/9/20)

Boerewors rolls.
Epic! I
its 24 hours late it's free!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Slick (22/9/20)

From a website point of view I share the same sentiments @Rob Fisher did many months or years ago but I'm 90% sure he did,if a website doesn't have a 'Whats new' or 'Latest arrivals' tab I find it almost impossible to visit that website again.I will have to scan the entire website from start to end to find out if there are any new items and its just the worst feeling in the world after a dry hit,so I only browse vape shop websites that have the 'Latest arrivals' column and those are the businesses that get my money,the rest of the businesses have a 0% chance of a sale from me,it might not be much,but think how many people might be thinking the same but just not voicing it out,I give @Sir Vape credit alongside many other websites that offer this service that makes buying from you online an absolute pleasure,please take lesson from there business ideas if you keen on making an even bigger success of your current business,thank you for reading,I would appreciate if members would rate this post with an 'agree' or 'disagree' just to see if my brain still has some sort of sense or not

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/9/20)

Slick said:


> From a website point of view I share the same sentiments @Rob Fisher did many months or years ago but I'm 90% sure he did,if a website doesn't have a 'Whats new' or 'Latest arrivals' tab I find it almost impossible to visit that website again.I will have to scan the entire website from start to end to find out if there are any new items and its just the worst feeling in the world after a dry hit,so I only browse vape shop websites that have the 'Latest arrivals' column and those are the businesses that get my money,the rest of the businesses have a 0% chance of a sale from me,it might not be much,but think how many people might be thinking the same but just not voicing it out,I give @Sir Vape credit alongside many other websites that offer this service that makes buying from you online an absolute pleasure,please take lesson from there business ideas if you keen on making an even bigger success of your current business,thank you for reading,I would appreciate if members would rate this post with an 'agree' or 'disagree' just to see if my brain still has some sort of sense or not


I hate the Latest or New Arrivals section on most websites (frustrate the hell out of me) as they tend to be the latest released products all on pre-order so by definition they haven't arrived at all!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick (22/9/20)

Timwis said:


> I hate the Latest or New Arrivals section on most websites (frustrate the hell out of me) as they tend to be the latest released products all on pre-order so by definition they haven't arrived at all!


@Timwis I am not refering to Pre order at all,strictly new items in stock

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (22/9/20)

Slick said:


> @Timwis I am not refering to Pre order at all,strictly new items in stock


Yes but you said Latest arrivals tab, but most sites that have a latest arrivals or New arrivals tab are actually pre-order product especially Chinese vendor sites. I agree being able to click new arrival and seeing all the latest arrived products would be great and a few sites they might be newly arrived products but it's not my fault that on most sites these sections don't list newly arrived products at all but nearly everything is on pre-order.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Slick (22/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Yes but you said Latest arrivals tab, but most sites that have a latest arrivals or New arrivals tab are actually pre-order product especially Chinese vendor sites. I agree being able to click new arrival and seeing all the latest arrived products would be great and a few sites they might be newly arrived products but it's not my fault that on most sites these sections don't list newly arrived products at all but nearly everything is on pre-order.


You're right!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (22/9/20)

Just give me good service with a smile and I'll be back even if I have to pay a few more bucks. And for Pete's sake, package the stuff properly!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9


----------



## vicTor (22/9/20)

free stickers

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/9/20)

B&Ms should have stock of everything on the website or indicate "out of stock" .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/9/20)

Resistance said:


> Boerewors rolls.
> Epic! I
> its 24 hours late it's free!


Agree with most or all of the above.

As long as they don’t courier the boerie via SAPO @Resistance , because then the only culture I’ll have is whatever is growing on the boerie roll  ,

biggest one for me is keep your shops open and try to keep that pricing down, especially now, know it’s difficult, but even those of us with virtually no income or extremely erratic will save up and get whatever we can when we can to keep our community and shops going. Better to sell more at 10% that nothing at 15%, not saying this is the case allready and just for illustrative purposes, and yep the exchange rate is a bugger.

And we all have to start pushing the courier services for better pricing, know it’s difficult for them as well, and main thing is if it’s sent it’s must not vanish en-route without serious repercussions. Most packages are small and light, a slight discount may actually increase their market share and income longer term.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (22/9/20)

*On site vendor*
Friendly
Knowledgeable 
Honest
Descent range of popular items
Testers (even if you have to sacrifice one of your own stock)
Prepared to not only assist in a possible purchase but all vape related aid needed
Activities like juice testing days, cloud comps, build comps, customer-of-the-month photo, Matchy matchy day for customers etc.
Loyalty points for repeat customers

*Online vendors*
User friendly website
Links to reviews of popular gear
Payfast or another credit card payment option (HATE EFT)
Speedy delivery as promised after payment
Competitive pricing
Latest (in-stock) arrivals tab
Occasional competition or two to spice things up
Loyalty points for repeat customers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 8


----------



## KarlDP (22/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> B&Ms should have stock of everything on the website or indicate "out of stock" .



Ja i hate when they say online stock differ to B&M stock.. So item is in stock in store but not online. Flip.. ok. I'll have to drive to Durban or Joburg to go purchase then.. LOL. Keep your stock levels the same please.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/9/20)

vicTor said:


> free stickers


A sticker goes a long way, Steam Crave haven't become one of the most respected manufacturers for their excellently machined products but that magical Steam Crave sticker present in every box!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/9/20)

Did someone say stickers?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Funny 3


----------



## takes (22/9/20)

KZOR said:


> *On site vendor*
> Friendly
> Knowledgeable
> Honest
> ...



I fully agree with the above but would like to add, generally B&M the person will ask have you got enough wick/wire etc when making a purchase of something related to the product. Online can have a suggested items sections or frequently bought together. This would make it easier for new vapers that are still unsure what goes together or is needed, and I know it is not just me that goes to order something, adds some extras and completely forgets to order the original intended item

Reactions: Like 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/9/20)

Resistance said:


> And some spares for mods like 510's, project kits, spare bomber MOSFETs and what @SmokeyJoe said.


At least im honest

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (22/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Did someone say stickers?
> View attachment 208428

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/20)

Resistance said:


> Brand awareness and marketing like free bumper stickers.(yes it's still a thing) just over active and they call it sticker bombs. So original bumper stickers. T-shirts with certain amount spent,caps at random.(some vendors does or used to do this)
> Etc. It will get non vapers attention as well.


Everybody loves a freebie

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Did someone say stickers?
> View attachment 208428


That will look awesome on one of those big yellow lorries of yours ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DavyH (22/9/20)

Resistance said:


> Brand awareness and marketing like free bumper stickers.(yes it's still a thing) just over active and they call it sticker bombs. So original bumper stickers. T-shirts with certain amount spent,caps at random.(some vendors does or used to do this)
> Etc. It will get non vapers attention as well.



Couldn't have said it better, largely because I didn't think of it , but this is an excellent idea.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/9/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Agree with most or all of the above.
> 
> As long as they don’t courier the boerie via SAPO @Resistance , because then the only culture I’ll have is whatever is growing on the boerie roll  ,
> 
> ...


What @Room Fogger said.
Especially the courier option. Get a R30 scooter delivery option as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (22/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Did someone say stickers?
> View attachment 208428





Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 208449



And why isn't it on your bumpers gentlemen?
Or next to the stick vaper family stickers on your windshields?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## TonySC (22/9/20)

I don't know why this isn't the case, but it should be mandatory for every single shop to carry battery insulator rings. Yes, one can make one's own, but it's a mission.  They should also be dirt cheap, like less than R1, not flippin R5 or something each. 

The bigger ones for 21700s double as leak protectors for your mod's 510!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (22/9/20)

TonySC said:


> I don't know why this isn't the case, but it should be mandatory for every single shop to carry battery insulator rings. Yes, one can make one's own, but it's a mission.  They should also be dirt cheap, like less than R1, not flippin R5 or something each.
> 
> The bigger ones for 21700s double as leak protectors for your mod's 510!!


Where can one buy them? I'd like some of the 21700 ones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/9/20)

Well last week I ran out of juice and was to busy/lazy to mix some. Next morning I stop at a vape shop. Cheapest 60ml 6/3mg juice of a brand that I never heard of was R230.
So I dont really care what vendors do or if they go out of business, but at that ridiculous prices they wont see a sent of my money.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Well last week I ran out of juice and was to busy/lazy to mix some. Next morning I stop at a vape shop. Cheapest 60ml 6/3mg juice of a brand that I never heard of was R230.
> So I dont really care what vendors do or if they go out of business, but at that ridiculous prices they wont see a sent of my money.


What currency is "sent"? E-liquid is far too highly priced i agree and all those that DIY bearing in mind e-liquid manufacturers will also buy all the ingredients in bulk will know it cost peanuts to make "That's Snoopy currency" and the mark up is ridiculous but if you start wishing vape shops and online vendors out of business where are you going to buy everything else you need? Just personally boycott juice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (23/9/20)

LeislB said:


> Where can one buy them? I'd like some of the 21700 ones.



Some of us bought in the last group buy. 
If you don't come right, you can have a few from mine. Can't remember whether they are white or blue though, but it's hidden from view once an atty is screwed on.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (23/9/20)

I can't tell you how much I miss free shipping from Vaper's Corner. That for me was a game changer - I really didn't mind paying an extra R20-40 above retail price for a 100ml bottle if I got free shipping. I think when that was the case, I didn't support any other vendors.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964 (23/9/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I can't tell you how much I miss free shipping from Vaper's Corner. That for me was a game changer - I really didn't mind paying an extra R20-40 above retail price for a 100ml bottle if I got free shipping. I think when that was the case, I didn't support any other vendors.


If I may add to this which I agree 100% BTW. Vendors should have realistic free shipping total order thresholds as well. Some have a $50 order value you get free shipping option. Others have a $100 and even $120 order value you get free shipping option. One guess which one I buy from? Still based on item RRP obviously if still relatively competitive.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Hakhan (24/9/20)

recycling bins for empty juice bottles,
batteries, pods and coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (24/9/20)

Hakhan said:


> recycling bins for empty juice bottles,
> batteries, pods and coils.


If a vape shop are selling a lot of these products they should offer a free service to dispose of the used products in an environmentally friendly manner! So fully agree.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DysectorZA (24/9/20)

Zapper or SnapScan support on websites and in store. I think I've only come across one site that uses Zapper, the rest use PayGate which I don't like using.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/9/20)

Hi all

Several posts in this thread were removed because they were getting personal and not abiding by the rules of our forum. 

just a reminder, on this forum our rules ask for you to take personal issues offline and not air them in public. If you get personal in public it only serves to put you and the forum in a bad light. It also degrades the forum experience for everyone else.

Please take heed of this, refresh yourselves of the rules if necessary and let’s continue to enjoy the forum experience. 

Vape on

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver (24/9/20)

In order to get my attention, vendors should do the following:

Juice
- explain new juices, are they local or international, what do they taste like? If you liked the following juices... you will probably like this...

Hardware
Same thing, I am into MTL. I would like it if vendors can position their products to help educate the buyer who doesn’t have much time to research these things, so for example, say it’s a new MTL tank. Explain it’s basic pros and cons and say how tight it is and what it’s similar to. Who will like it? Just a bit of extra info like that I think will go a long way to earning trust from me and I will likely buy more frequently from that vendor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (24/9/20)

Silver said:


> In order to get my attention, vendors should do the following:
> 
> Juice
> - explain new juices, are they local or international, what do they taste like? If you liked the following juices... you will probably like this...
> ...


The problem in the UK and i don't want to paint everyone with the same brush so no doubt there will be exceptions but my experience of a lot of vape shops is that they are just managed by sales people as in if the vape shop shut they would work in an electrical shop or clothes shop and before vaping was a mainstream thing probably did.

In my suburb of Bolton there are 2 vape shops, both just have one member of staff who also manage the shop, one when he hasn't got customers just stands outside the shop smoking a cigar and the manager of the other shop who is a really friendly bloke but actually admits he neither vapes or has any interest in it, it's just a job. Not exactly qualified to give advice unless i am missing something!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (24/9/20)

Timwis said:


> The problem in the UK and i don't want to paint everyone with the same brush so no doubt there will be exceptions but my experience of a lot of vape shops is that they are just managed by sales people as in if the vape shop shut they would work in an electrical shop or clothes shop and before vaping was a mainstream thing probably did.
> 
> In my suburb of Bolton there are 2 vape shops, both just have one member of staff who also manage the shop, one when he hasn't got customers just stands outside the shop smoking a cigar and the manager of the other shop who is a really friendly bloke but actually admits he neither vapes or actually has any interest in it, it's just a job. Not exactly qualified to give advice unless i am missing something!



I see that too sometimes
And I can understand it @Timwis 
Here we are at the enthusiast side of vaping, listening to reviews (including yours) and discovering whether the manufacturer has made a hot product or just an average one

I get your point that many of the vendors employ people that most likely have not tried all the products in their store.

but there are some vendors who do have the knowledge but they don’t expose it or communicate it online well enough. That’s all I am saying. and I think it would add a lot of value to buyers like me who don’t have the time to research everything thoroughly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (24/9/20)

Silver said:


> I see that too sometimes
> And I can understand it @Timwis
> Here we are at the enthusiast side of vaping, listening to reviews (including yours) and discovering whether the manufacturer has made a hot product or just an average one
> 
> ...


I agree what you are saying is desirable and i wasn't talking about online vendors but just giving my experience of vape shops in the UK which tend to have staff that don't vape, know next to nothing about it and who's only interest is selling without knowing or even caring if the product was suitable for the customer.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (24/9/20)

Timwis said:


> I agree what you are saying is desirable and i wasn't talking about online vendors but just giving my experience of vape shops in the UK which tend to have staff that don't vape, know next to nothing about it and who's only interest is selling without knowing or even caring if the product was suitable for the customer.



that’s interesting

I would say the opposite is true for most vape shops here

they are mostly manned by vapers and many of the staff have excellent knowledge of the products. Granted some have way more than others. But on balance I’d say most of the vendors are quite passionate about what they’re doing

I just wish they would explain things more often - because many vapers especially newer vapers can be quite confused about all the gear and juices on offer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (24/9/20)

Hakhan said:


> recycling bins for empty juice bottles,
> batteries, pods and coils.



My local vape store had this
Separate colored bins for each type of item
really cool. and colorful

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## NOOB (24/9/20)

Silver said:


> In order to get my attention, vendors should do the following:
> 
> Juice
> - explain new juices, are they local or international, what do they taste like? If you liked the following juices... you will probably like this...
> ...



Couldn't agree with you more @Silver.

I was introduced to vaping by a colleague. When I decided to buy my very first device/setup I walked into the shop and said that I was a smoker trying to quit and that I wanted a Voopoo Drag, but had no idea what else I need, or should get. I was told that the Wotofo Bravo will go well with the Drag and was also sold some batteries and juice. They wicked the Bravo up for me so that was awesome, but I had endless problems with wicking after that. The tank would leak, I would get dry hits etc. This put me off RTA's (especially the leaking) and that's when moved to squonking and RDA's and thanks to this forum I managed to figure out how to wick the RDA properly. I have only recently started using RTA's again, and I have to say I am thoroughly enjoying it. Some of you may point out that I should have gone back to the shop, but I live in a small town and the closest Brick & Mortar shop is about 120KM away, so it's not just a quick trip into town for me.

The issue I have is that I was brand new to vaping and wicking and (I feel) this was never considered by the staff when bought that setup. The Bravo is not a beginner friendly RTA. Thinking back on it, I think they were perhaps trying to either get rid of stock or pushing a sale and took advantage of the fact that I knew absolutely NOTHING about vaping. Now, in all fairness not all B&M vendors are like this, so it would irresponsible of me to paint all of them with the same brush.

I just feel like vendors should take the time to suggest and discuss products that would suite the end user's needs. There is absolutely no point in suggesting a device suited for experienced vapers to someone that is buying their first setup. This can be off putting to newcomers and they could end up going back to stinkies because "It's just easier" than vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (24/9/20)

My personal take. Just a general view over the few years I've been vaping. *This doesn't apply to every store so before I get crucified for it let me rather make it clear. *

1) *Better, less arrogant service*. Whether I spend 5 rand or 5 grand, I'm a customer. Get the chip off your shoulder and treat us equally please. And no need to bash your competitors/ nearby stores.
2) *Better advice.* Listen to what my needs are. Don't just sell my what is currently the hype because it's good for your sales. If I had proper advice when I started vaping, based on my needs. Those first few setups wouldn't have been needed.
3) *Testers in store.* A problem during covid I understand, but being unable to test or sample before buying is a problem. Most of us have wasted thousands on juice which end up tasting like stale toenail jam when we get home.
4) *Free shipping -* over a certain (fair) value.
5) *Range*- why is it that we have to self import so much of our stuff? I'm not a high end vaper so it's not like I'm asking for exclusive stuff etc.
6) *Product descriptions* - take the time to write descriptions which make sense after testing the darn product yourself. Almost every stores website has the same copied and pasted product descriptions
7) *Pricing*- most of understand the dynamic about RRP and price ranges. A debate for another thread on another day but I'm sure people understand what I'm getting at here
8) *Product ranges for spares* - basics such as o-rings (most are common sizes) but hardly any store keeps them
9) *Service (in terms of warranties/ product defects) *. Most stores forget that when we make a purchase, we have an agreement with the store for which CPA should apply. When my product breaks why do I need to contact the manufacturer directly. When my car engine seizes under warranty, my first contact is the dealership, not the car factory in Germany. Same goes for juices when there's issues. I don't want to have to deal with a distro or juicer, I bought from your store. You should assist.
10) *After sales service*. Follow up with customers after sales are complete. Even if you automate these initial messages. Ask you customer if they are satisfied with the purchase, if they need any help with anything. Many times the store sets you up the first time. When you get home and try to rewick etc for yourself, it's a nightmare.

*Again - just my 10 cents and nothing more*.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (25/9/20)

Silver said:


> In order to get my attention, vendors should do the following:
> 
> Juice
> - explain new juices, are they local or international, what do they taste like? If you liked the following juices... you will probably like this...
> ...



I like this suggestion a lot and if I may add to it.

If the atties or devices had a card with relevant info on it.

RBA suitable for beginners
Single coil/dual coil
2ml/5ml tank
Best for MTL/DTL

You could even have these printed on mass with tick the box options.

Often I have looked at the new shiny thing in the display but had to leave the shop to go research it on a PC.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/20)

I hear you @Stranger
That is a good suggestion
Even if its not done at a shop - this would be nice to have in a little table on the website.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (25/9/20)

@Timwis 

Nah man Tim, you can't exclude a bloke from employment cause he has no inside info init. You gotta give on the job training like. What wif the POS and the stock taking, shop hygiene, labour laws, compliance and customer courtesy, how do ya expect product knowledge an all.

Asking a bit much if ya ask me. i mean if you know nuffing about nuffing that is one fing, but knowing sumfing about sumfing is summit else init. ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (25/9/20)

Stranger said:


> @Timwis
> 
> Nah man Tim, you can't exclude a bloke from employment cause he has no inside info init. You gotta give on the job training like. What wif the POS and the stock taking, shop hygiene, labour laws, compliance and customer courtesy, how do ya expect product knowledge an all.
> 
> Asking a bit much if ya ask me. i mean if you know nuffing about nuffing that is one fing, but knowing sumfing about sumfing is summit else init. ?


I once asked the Cigar smoking manager explaining i DIY (as he does sell concentrates, PG & VG) whether he had any sweetener and he proceeded to tell me that both Asda and Tesco's (supermarkets) will sell it, lol he actually thought i was after what you would put in a cup of tea rather than sugar, when it comes to hardware his knowledge doesn't improve!

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (25/9/20)

Aw man Tim, I have the picture in my head.

Man in pub " I ad a customer today wot asked me for sweetener, bloody idiot fawt he was in ASDA, not the bloody vape shop init."

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (25/9/20)

Stranger said:


> Aw man Tim, I have the picture in my head.
> 
> Man in pub " I ad a customer today wot asked me for sweetener, bloody idiot fawt he was in ASDA, not the bloody vape shop init."


He's the real Del Boy type!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jacques3Fox (25/9/20)

For me I would prefer:

1. Honest business
2. Items should be in stock if on the online store
3. Free shipping for a reasonable amount spent
4. A secure website and must be aesthetically sound and professional looking

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (25/9/20)

ThreeFoxVapes said:


> For me I would prefer:
> 
> 1. Honest business
> 2. Items should be in stock if on the online store
> ...


We found a site exactly like this but we are not allowed to mention them again as it will put other vendors at an unfair disadvantage! HP

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## The eCigStore (17/10/20)

M.Adhir said:


> My local vape store had this
> Separate colored bins for each type of item
> really cool. and colorful
> 
> View attachment 208659


This is so cool.. Where can we get these. Been searching for these for a while now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/10/20)

The eCigStore said:


> This is so cool.. Where can we get these. Been searching for these for a while now.




Just Google recycle bins. There are tons of retailers who sell them. I would recommend a company that disposes of the contents as well as providing the bins.

My bet is that a lot of shops have bins for recycling but just chuck the contents in their normal municipal rubbish bins. They appear to be green and don't need to pay for the recycling aspect.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (17/10/20)

The eCigStore said:


> This is so cool.. Where can we get these. Been searching for these for a while now.


We have colour coded bins so for household waste Black for landfill, Burgundy for Metal, plastic and glass, Beige for Paper and Cardboard and Green for Garden waste and so on with different collections each week. I went into a vape shop in Manchester about a year ago and they had a similar system but what became obvious was people were short of a bin or two!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiai (17/10/20)

I want free shipping for a decent order amount. Not free shipping above R1000 except for you since my courier company says your city Is further. I spend R5000 at one vendor in 7 weeks and then got told free shipping is not for me. That really **** me off. Then tell me R2000 for free shipping but not **** you regardless of how much you spend. Is there no loyalty for supporting customers? Vendors give a **** for me and I give a crap for them. I want good service at a decent price. If I cannot get it in South Africa then I will order from others. At least from an international supplier I expect the courier cost

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## fbb1964 (19/2/21)

LeislB said:


> Beat or match proven price, some people like to support their favourite vendors.


I so agree with this one @LeislB . I noticed it today for the very first time from a vape shop in Sydney I bought from
Price match guarantee. And to make it even better they added an additional free extra pod cartridge no charge to the order as a gift. A practical gift that actually adds real value. I bought a OXVA Origin X kit. And their price was AU $15 less than the closest other AU vendor. That's ZAR 170 less. Low free shipping theirs was AU$ 50 most others are 80 or 150. This is how you attract customers and win market share. One guess where I will look for gear next time I buy local and maybe even pay a bit more if needed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (19/2/21)

Jacques3Fox said:


> For me I would prefer:
> 
> 1. Honest business
> 2. Items should be in stock if on the online store
> ...



HufflePuff!!!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Munro31 (19/2/21)

STOP MAKING US SHARE STUFF ON SOCIAL MEDIA FOR COMPETITIONS

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/2/21)

1. After ordering a bunch of stuff from a few different places over the last few months, I can't understand how some vendors still charge R150 as a flat shipping rate, especially when it's less than 20km from me. I was pleasantly surprised when I saw the R65 delivery from vendors like BLCK, etc. 

Is it that vendors don't know about it or are they just not interested in saving customers money? 

2. Offer a click-and-collect service; I've done it for my old company (that validated 20 000+ products between 70 branches) and I've got to say - it's not that difficult!

That is all - KTHXBYE.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (19/2/21)

I see @Sir Vape has items you can add that makes your orders shipping free, that is so awesome and others should think out the box like that!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (19/2/21)

Courier fees are a killer. Vendors should use Pudo https://www.pudo-sa.co.za/ which is MUCH cheaper, in spite of the fact that it is actually TCG who collect and deliver the parcel.




To use Pudo, one must use a locker somewhere - either for collection or delivery.

The big vendors could have orders collected from them by Pudo, but delivered to a customer's locker. The customer would need to find out where their nearest Pudo locker is and exactly what the name is (which they can find on the Pudo website) and simply state that as a delivery address. 

The only downside is that there is no insurance, so I wouldn't use it for delivery of expensive items such as mods. 

I've used Pudo a number of times already and none of the parcels have gone astray.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/2/21)

Pargo uses the same concept and also has a huge network of lockers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jacques3Fox (22/2/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Pargo uses the same concept and also has a huge network of lockers.


The problem with some of these eco shipping methods is the delivery time. Most customers want their order asap. Pargo can take days and even up to a week to have a parcel at its destination pickup point.

I am sure vendors can make these shipping methods available, but the customer then has to understand the lead time in deliveries.

I have found that TGC is the most reliable, hence I only give this option at this moment. They do offer discount shipping (I think R85 or so), but only in the Gauteng network. Their standard rate anywhere in the country is R115 incl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (22/2/21)

Jacques3Fox said:


> The problem with some of these eco shipping methods is the delivery time. Most customers want their order asap. Pargo can take days and even up to a week to have a parcel at its destination pickup point.
> 
> I am sure vendors can make these shipping methods available, but the customer then has to understand the lead time in deliveries.
> 
> I have found that TGC is the most reliable, hence I only give this option at this moment. They do offer discount shipping (I think R85 or so), but only in the Gauteng network. Their standard rate anywhere in the country is R115 incl.


R179 to me hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/21)

Jacques3Fox said:


> The problem with some of these eco shipping methods is the delivery time. Most customers want their order asap. Pargo can take days and even up to a week to have a parcel at its destination pickup point.
> 
> I am sure vendors can make these shipping methods available, but the customer then has to understand the lead time in deliveries.
> 
> I have found that TGC is the most reliable, hence I only give this option at this moment. They do offer discount shipping (I think R85 or so), but only in the Gauteng network. Their standard rate anywhere in the country is R115 incl.



@Jacques3Fox If you use Pudo the delivery time is exactly the same as it would be through TCG, since it is TCG who collects and delivers the parcel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/2/21)

Hooked said:


> Courier fees are a killer. Vendors should use Pudo https://www.pudo-sa.co.za/ which is MUCH cheaper, in spite of the fact that it is actually TCG who collect and deliver the parcel.
> 
> View attachment 222983
> 
> ...






Cannot be used for juice unfortunately.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (23/2/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> View attachment 223256
> 
> 
> Cannot be used for juice unfortunately.



@YeOldeOke I often send juice via Pudo. How would they know what is in the parcel? One doesn't fill in a waybill or state the contents anywhere. The collection and delivery is simply booked online. All that is required is the collection and delivery address (a locker MUST be used for one of them). Pudo then gives you a tracking number once you've booked it and states what details must be on the package: Tracking number, recipient's name and address (either street or locker) and tel. no. Not even the postal code is required.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/2/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> View attachment 223256
> 
> 
> Cannot be used for juice unfortunately.


Also not for live animals

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Also not for live animals


Damn, and i was just about to send a box of live mambas to a certain KZN homestead.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TonySC (24/2/21)

Munro31 said:


> STOP MAKING US SHARE STUFF ON SOCIAL MEDIA FOR COMPETITIONS


This needs repeating!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TonySC (24/2/21)

Hooked said:


> Courier fees are a killer. Vendors should use Pudo https://www.pudo-sa.co.za/ which is MUCH cheaper, in spite of the fact that it is actually TCG who collect and deliver the parcel.
> 
> View attachment 222983
> 
> ...



PUDO should be the prefered option in classifieds and an available option at all vendors, TCG have literally peppered the entire country with lockers. Apart from expensive items, why pay TCG R100+ when you can pay pudo and hence TCG R50+ And SAY NO to postnet and dsv taking 5+ days to deliver!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TonySC (24/2/21)

Hooked said:


> @YeOldeOke I often send juice via Pudo. How would they know what is in the parcel? One doesn't fill in a waybill or state the contents anywhere. The collection and delivery is simply booked online. All that is required is the collection and delivery address (a locker MUST be used for one of them). Pudo then gives you a tracking number once you've booked it and states what details must be on the package: Tracking number, recipient's name and address (either street or locker) and tel. no. Not even the postal code is required.



I've even done the reverse trip before. Book a locker where the sender wants, and have the package delivered to my door.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (24/2/21)

TonySC said:


> PUDO should be the prefered option in classifieds and an available option at all vendors, TCG have literally peppered the entire country with lockers. Apart from expensive items, why pay TCG R100+ when you can pay pudo and hence TCG R50+ And SAY NO to postnet and dsv taking 5+ days to deliver!



In addition, it prevents vendors from over-charging on courier fees, since the fees are on the Pudo site for all to see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The eCigStore (6/3/21)

M.Adhir said:


> My local vape store had this
> Separate colored bins for each type of item
> really cool. and colorful
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

